# Code 4674 - 2009 335d



## cbjr (May 8, 2014)

Does anybody have any info on code 4674? I found a couple of long lists of codes, but none of them have this one.

For me specifically, I just bought my 2009 335d Sports model a couple of weeks ago. It has 50k miles on it. After about 800 miles of ownership I got my first SES light. I ordered a KCan cable so I could diagnose it myself, but the SES eventually went away before the cable came in. I drove it a few hundred more miles and the light came back on. I drove it relatively hard for about 30 minutes on Saturday (100mph for extended periods of time, with repeated full throttle runs.) After doing this a few times, I got the reduced power engine malfunction warning. I slowed down and drove the rest of the way home, where my KCan cable was waiting in the mail. I scanned the codes and got:

4674,1,Unknown
4862,1,Unknown
480A,1,Unknown
4873,1,Unknown
4B82,1,Unknown
429A,1,Unknown

I think two of these codes were red and the others shadow codes. I cleared them, then drove another 350 miles of 72mph highway miles and got another SES light with

4674,1,Unknown - red
4862,1,Unknown - shadow

So, I tried looking for codes and it seemed like the best I could find was a pdf that has all the codes listed on this page:
http://realitypod.com/2012/06/bmw-complete-diagnostic-fault-code-list-e36-e46-e90-and-more/

I cleared them, then drove another 100 miles and got another SES for:
4B82,1,Unknown
4674,1,Unknown
4862,1,Unknown

For the 4B82 and 4862 codes, I found the following quote:
"Then faulted a 4b82 and 4862 code. Replaced charge air temp sensor, test drove faults showed again. Installed Mass air meter and cleared adaptations test drove 50 miles and faults did not come back."

I have cleared my adaptations, but I guess I can look into the mass air meter.

For some reason, there are a bunch of missing codes. with four of my original 6 not on the list. If anybody has any better sources for codes I would appreciate it. I love this car, and I just want to get the crap out of it, and get it reliable, so I can enjoy it like it's supposed be.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

CPO or any Extended Warranty???

Any option to return the vehicle?

My guess is fuel injectors and/or the infamous CBU problem.

Knowing what I know now I would not buy a used 335D unless I had some sort of guarantees or warranties to go along with it. For certain I would demand to know that there was no CBU before I'd buy it. That would be a condition for sale.

I'm sure someone will get you some better answers to what those codes are for.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

4b82 and 4862 also show up if you do an EGR block off. If your EGR was really caked up you might get that code


----------



## YozhDzl (Mar 5, 2014)

This is what I get with an EGR block off:

Motor Control:
Engine / Motor
Fehler: Exhaust gas recirculation
Code: 4B82
Fehler: Air system, EGR
Code: 4862
Fehler: Exhaust gas recirculation rate control, dynamics
Code: 45B7
Fehler: exhaust regain control
Code: 40D4

Looks like the OP is getting the first two. I would concur with Hooper, it smells like a CBU.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

If you are seeing a reduction in MPG (unexplained), codes relating to the EGR system, and noting more frequent DPF regeneration, I'd highly suspect CBU.

I believe this is starting to happen to me, but I'm not getting any definitive codes thrown so far.


----------



## cbjr (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for the help all. I am becoming more and more convinced that I'm experiencing some CBU issues. 

YozhDzl: How did you look up the definitions for the codes? I figured it would be easy to find this stuff online, but answers seem pretty sparse.

Thanks.


----------



## YozhDzl (Mar 5, 2014)

cbjr said:


> YozhDzl: How did you look up the definitions for the codes? I figured it would be easy to find this stuff online, but answers seem pretty sparse.
> 
> Thanks.


I have a BMWHat app that I can do diagnostics with. Tells you all the codes and their meaning. Can export all the data and that is where all those codes I had posted came from.


----------



## cbjr (May 8, 2014)

Very nice. Thanks for the tip!


----------

